# Anyone else excited to play Mass Effect 3?



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Its my favourite game series of all time and i can't wait to play the 3rd game! I'm going to be playing the crap out of the demo until march 6th 

Anyone else excited?


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

There's A DEMO!? 
Where?


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

WTFAust said:


> There's A DEMO!?
> Where?


Its coming Feb 14th!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, big time.

I have 3 Shepards waiting for Mass Effect 3. 

Vanguard-good, helps everyone

Engineer-somewhat evil, only looks out for himself. I think I had him do the right thing in the end though, can't remember. 

Solider- Helps others, generally good, but makes a questionable decision at the end.

I'm wanting to make a full on evil/renegade character to be ready for 3 but haven't had a lot of time.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, oh god, I'm so pumped. 
Can't wait to see all the new characters and use that omni-blade. :b


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm disturbed by BioWare shoehorning in multiplayer.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> I'm disturbed by BioWare shoehorning in multiplayer.


They're trying to make it appeal to wider audiences. I think its a stupid idea, but i'm not even going to play it so whateva.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

I hope it's more of a FPS then an RPG this time like some rumors was saying last year.
All that talking/asking questions like they had in ME2 is not needed.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

successful said:


> I hope it's more of a FPS then an RPG this time like some rumors was saying last year.
> All that talking/asking questions like they had in ME2 is not needed.


I've never disagreed more strongly with another human being in my life. If we were to come into contact, there would likely be a massive explosion as matter met antimatter.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I never understood the mass-ive (Ha!) popularity of the Mass Effect games. I mean, they're good games and all, but never anything extra-ordinary (just finished watching Enter The Dragon lol).


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

successful said:


> I hope it's more of a FPS then an RPG this time like some rumors was saying last year.
> All that talking/asking questions like they had in ME2 is not needed.


Yeah i disagree big time, i hope its a more RPG.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

David777 said:


> I never understood the mass-ive (Ha!) popularity of the Mass Effect games. I mean, they're good games and all, but never anything extra-ordinary (just finished watching Enter The Dragon lol).


Well its all opinion, like i don't get why the elder scrolls games are so popular to me they're very boring. Anyway i like Mass effect for the choice, awesome characters and story. Thats why i like it so much.


----------



## Dear turtle (Sep 7, 2011)

successful said:


> I hope it's more of a FPS then an RPG this time like some rumors was saying last year.
> All that talking/asking questions like they had in ME2 is not needed.


Ah, don't worry before the start the game you can select from 3 modes to play the game in called action mode, story mode and RPG mode. I believe action mode sets automatic replies in conversations and emphasizes action and combat and minimises story management (so i'm guessing this is the mode you will be playing in hehe), Story mode is for people who like to focus on the story and don't like engaging in combat (which defeats the purpose of the game imo) and finally RPG mode is for people who like to explore both the story and combat.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sourdog said:


> Well its all opinion, like i don't get why the elder scrolls games are so popular to me they're very boring. Anyway i like Mass effect for the choice, awesome characters and story. Thats why i like it so much.


Though we disagree on Mass Effect, I do agree with you about the Elder Scrolls games.

That series should have took an arrow to the knee a long time ago. :b


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

David777 said:


> Though we disagree on Mass Effect, I do agree with you about the Elder Scrolls games.
> 
> That series should have took an arrow to the knee a long time ago. :b


LMAO!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

How are you guys liking the demo? I was pretty impressed. Vanguard is going to be even more fun in this one.

Haven't played the multiplayer part of the demo since I don't own Call of Duty. Everyone else has to wait till the 17th.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

WhoDey85 said:


> How are you guys liking the demo? I was pretty impressed. Vanguard is going to be even more fun in this one.
> 
> Haven't played the multiplayer part of the demo since I don't own Call of Duty. Everyone else has to wait till the 17th.


I liked it, but what is up with graphics its like they downgraded them. Other than that i thought the combat was pretty epic (especially for vanguard).

Yeah i can't wait to get ma hands on the muliplayer.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't care about graphics too much. I do care about the story, characters, combat and all of that stuff which this game does extremely well in my opinion. 

I also heard this demo gameplay is pretty old, maybe from last year so, maybe the final copy will look better.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I never played Mass Effect. I'll give the demo a try when I have time and see if I like it.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought the first one was okay. I LOVED the second one so much. I had to decide between Tales of Graces f or ME3 for march. It was a toughie, but I'm going to get ME3 in april or may. I have to support the much more niche company in the hopes of them localizing more of their games here. I've yet to play the demo because of my decision.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> I've never disagreed more strongly with another human being in my life. If we were to come into contact, there would likely be a massive explosion as matter met antimatter.


LMAO! Seems like a lot of people like the RPG theme to the game...I don't know but i feel it would be more exciting as a 3rd person shooter with limited Roleplaying.

After a while you just want to play instead of asking 9-10 questions every 10 minutes.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I never played Mass Effect. I'll give the demo a try when I have time and see if I like it.


Rent it before you buy.

I thought the demo was amzing. Bought the full game.....Played it for 40 minutes, Took it out, Traded it 2 days later.

Not hating on it though...If you don't have A.D.D + have excellent patience, you'll probably love it. It's not one of these "fun" straight to the point RPG's like Bioshock & Borderlands though. A lot of bull****ting is added between gameplay.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

successful said:


> Rent it before you buy.
> 
> I thought the demo was amzing. Bought the full game.....Played it for 40 minutes, Took it out, Traded it 2 days later.
> 
> Not hating on it though...If you don't have A.D.D + have excellent patience, you'll probably love it. It's not one of these "fun" straight to the point RPG's like Bioshock & Borderlands though. A lot of bull****ting is added between gameplay.


Yeah I probably will rent it. I've never been a big fan of games that promise giant open worlds or ridiculously long hours of non-linear gameplay. I just don't have the patience. I don't usually play RPGs if they exceed 40 hours in length because I can only play one game for so long before I lost my motivation to play it.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Yeah I probably will rent it. I've never been a big fan of games that promise giant open worlds or ridiculously long hours of non-linear gameplay. I just don't have the patience. I don't usually play RPGs if they exceed 40 hours in length because I can only play one game for so long before I lost my motivation to play it.


You most likely wouldn't dig Mass Effect very much. It's one of my favorite series of all time, but it's pretty darn non-linear and lengthy. There are dozens of recent, quality action games out there that would probably be more to your liking.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Why can't I save in the demo?! and I can't decide which class to play (adept, sentinel, vanguard) ;_;


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm still going to give it a try. I'm open minded. I may end up liking it.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Ambivert said:


> Why can't I save in the demo?! and I can't decide which class to play (adept, sentinel, vanguard) ;_;


I got the option to choose class,did you choose the rpg mode and not action mode at the very start?

Anyone else feel the animations were horrible? Shepard running looks like he's about to go number 2 in his pants.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Octal said:


> I got the option to choose class,did you choose the rpg mode and not action mode at the very start?
> 
> Anyone else feel the animations were horrible? Shepard running looks like he's about to go number 2 in his pants.


Yeah i was wondering about the animations. They felt downgraded


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

The animations were much better in Mass effect 2, walking and running felt realistic. How could they have taken a step back after what happened to DA2? 
Lets just hope the story makes up for it.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah game play is most important compare too graphic's like the mechanics's of elder scroll's and fallout can be so boring it like a square trying too fit into a round lock sometime's, i like fallout regardless tho cause im into the post nuclear scenario but never tried boarder lands


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Sourdog said:


> They're trying to make it appeal to wider audiences. I think its a stupid idea, but i'm not even going to play it so whateva.


Really? I think multiplayer would be a good idea.
Don't get me wrong though: I GREATLY enjoy the awesome single player experience that is Mass Effect, but with their world (Well worlds) they hace SO much that they could do.

Oh, and I think I heard Bioware saying something about multiplayer being separate from single player: meaning that even if you don't want to play multiplayer, you can still enjoy the great single player with nothing taken away. In your case, this can only be a good thing right? If they are telling the truth that is.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Sourdog said:


> They're trying to make it appeal to wider audiences. I think its a stupid idea, but i'm not even going to play it so whateva.





Octal said:


> The animations were much better in Mass effect 2, walking and running felt realistic. How could they have taken a step back after what happened to DA2?
> Lets just hope the story makes up for it.


I kinda saw that too. Maybe they are trying something new.
Anyways this is just the demo, so I'm sure Bioware will fix any major problems... I think... I hope.

Incidentally, I chose the traditional choice in the demo (Don't know what it was exactly (the middle choice between action and story.)) All I know is that it said "Traditional Mass Effect experience". or something like that.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Sourdog said:


> Yeah i disagree big time, i hope its a more RPG.


I arrived late to playing Mass Effect. Before playing ME1, I heard that ME2 was more of a FPS than ME1. As I was playing ME1, I thought,"damn this already feels really FPS-ish." But who knows, I havn't even started on ME2 yet; maybe I'll like the gameplay.

Anyone else finding the invasion lackluster? INVASION: DEFEND THE PARKS AND A FEW BUILDINGS! The SWTOR Sith FMV did a way better job of showing the utter destruction an invasion should bring.


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

"I'm Commander Shepard and this is my favorite social anxiety website"


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Qolselanu said:


> I arrived late to playing Mass Effect. Before playing ME1, I heard that ME2 was more of a FPS than ME1. As I was playing ME1, I thought,"damn this already feels really FPS-ish." But who knows, I havn't even started on ME2 yet; maybe I'll like the gameplay.
> 
> Anyone else finding the invasion lackluster? INVASION: DEFEND THE PARKS AND A FEW BUILDINGS! The SWTOR Sith FMV did a way better job of showing the utter destruction an invasion should bring.


ME1 is a little old... They were limited by what they could do with the engine back then. I thought ME2 did a much better job and I loved ME2 10x more than ME1. The first one was alright, but the second was so much better in every possible way.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Qolselanu said:


> I arrived late to playing Mass Effect. Before playing ME1, I heard that ME2 was more of a FPS than ME1. As I was playing ME1, I thought,"damn this already feels really FPS-ish." But who knows, I havn't even started on ME2 yet; maybe I'll like the gameplay.
> 
> Anyone else finding the invasion lackluster? INVASION: DEFEND THE PARKS AND A FEW BUILDINGS! The SWTOR Sith FMV did a way better job of showing the utter destruction an invasion should bring.


The invasion of what?


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

I think he means the attack on Eden Prime.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I just played and finished the demo. It was pretty good. I had a lot of fun playing it, even though I sucked at it. Maybe I'll go back and play the first two, but I can't play the first one yet because I don't have an Xbox 360. I'll get one eventually, just now I'm not in the market to buy a whole other console after just buying a PS3.

My one nitpick is that the facial expressions are practically non-existent. I mean something sad happens and the characters keep the same neutral expression. What's up with that?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

If you have a half-decent PC that could run it, you could buy ME1 off of Steam or something.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> ME started as a RPG, and its what its all about. This is a crazy thing to say. It's like saying I wish Battlefield 4, or Modern Warfare 4 is more RPG than FPS.


I'm inclined to agree. There are hundreds of sci-fi shooting games out there. Mass Effect is a relative rarity. Instead of picking up Mass Effect and being disappointed that it includes hit points and dialogue options, I would suggest setting it back down on the shelf and instead buying the game directly to the left or right of it, because chances are good that whatever you pick up will be a sci-fi shooter.

To me, wanting to take the RPG elements out of Mass Effect is sort of like taking the maze navigation and dot-eating elements out of Pac-Man-- which, actually, has been done before, with unimpressive results.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Multiplayer coop is pretty fun. Let me know if you guys want to team up if you have the demo. I have the 360. I have a lvl 7 engineer but it's pretty easy to lvl that high.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Finally got to play the multiplayer, I like it.


----------



## Anthony45 (Jan 17, 2012)

God I can't wait to play this game, $800 video card sitting in my Pc crying out for use on a decent game. I love the mass effect series the best.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll just continue to play ME1, the best in the series. Sure the gameplay is better in ME2 but it doesn't have that sci-fi feel that ME1 has. ME3 just looks even worse. 

I'll probably buy it used and after a price drop.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

NotRealName said:


> I'll just continue to play ME1, the best in the series. Sure the gameplay is better in ME2 but it doesn't have that sci-fi feel that ME1 has. ME3 just looks even worse.
> 
> I'll probably buy it used and after a price drop.


I don't get why people hate on ME2? It has more planets to visit, its longer, more interesting squad mates (other than Jacob and Miranda), it has alot more funny moments, the combats much better and the side quests are more varied. I love ME1, but i have a much better time playing ME2. Also, why are so many people judging a game so harshly on a demo?


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

If anyone wants to play the multiplayer demo with me on the XBOX360 my gamer tag is Knobgoblin94


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'll send you a friend request next time I'm on so we can team up. If anyone else wants to team up let us know. Maybe we could start some groups once the retail version is released.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Sourdog said:


> I don't get why people hate on ME2? It has more planets to visit, its longer, more interesting squad mates (other than Jacob and Miranda), it has alot more funny moments, the combats much better and the side quests are more varied. I love ME1, but i have a much better time playing ME2. Also, why are so many people judging a game so harshly on a demo?


I prefer ME2 as well, but I can sort of see how some folks could like the first game better. It has a tighter narrative overall, and having an official inventory makes it feel more like a traditional RPG. In my experience, the first ME was also more difficult, and for some folks, the more difficult a game is, the better.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Sourdog said:


> I don't get why people hate on ME2?


It might not seem like a big deal to other people, but my biggest problem with the second game was planet scanning. It was hours and hours of busy-work.


----------



## CheesePlease (Feb 12, 2012)

How did you guys feel about the interface in the demo?

I liked the ME2 interface. Just yesterday I played the 3rd demo, when I looked for the objective I almost missed it. The color is too light imo and the box is tiny (*has not so good eye sight lol). They make up for it though by actually writing out the object name or what ever it is you're supposed to do but it kind of takes away the fun of finding it.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

CheesePlease said:


> How did you guys feel about the interface in the demo?
> 
> I liked the ME2 interface. Just yesterday I played the 3rd demo, when I looked for the objective I almost missed it. The color is too light imo and the box is tiny (*has not so good eye sight lol). They make up for it though by actually writing out the object name or what ever it is you're supposed to do but it kind of takes away the fun of finding it.


Yeah ME2 had a much better interface then ME3s demo. I didn't have trouble looking for anything, but it just looked ugly.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSS......

BUT I need to hurry up and finish ME2 before it comes out...

I just did the assassins loyalty mission and now the reapers _(or whatever they are) _are on the ship, Im running like hell from them with the pilot

how close am I to ending it?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSS......
> 
> BUT I need to hurry up and finish ME2 before it comes out...
> 
> ...


From what I remember, you're still quite a few hours from the end. I loved limping through the ship as Joker.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Been trying to get the Widow sniper rifle and Salarian infiltrator... but nothing so far. )):


----------



## Manatee (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey, have any of you seen the new trailer:





I didn't think it was possible for me to get even more excited about this game until I saw that. Just two weeks left!


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Toppington said:


> From what I remember, you're still quite a few hours from the end. I loved limping through the ship as Joker.


hours?

i've already clocked in about 20 hours into this game :no


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Manatee said:


> Hey, have any of you seen the new trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah man, that trailer looks so awesome!


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I've lost a lot of faith in Bioware (Dragon Age 2), but this is probably my most anticipated game ever. I absolutely loved the first 2 (more so ME2), particularly for all the dialogue, and ability to build friendships/relationships. It made fighting along side these characters a lot more fun... they sort of became old friends by the end of the game. I guess it's a good game for SA type people. We can live a fantasy life for a couple of weeks. I got quite fond of Jack, and ended up getting with her... it was kind of depressing when the game was over, as if I'd parted ways with a real partner.

It's pathetic, but I'm looking forward to reuniting with her again, and all my old buddies to finish the story... again, if Bioware haven't ****ed it up.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 20, 2012)

CeilingStarer said:


> I've lost a lot of faith in Bioware (Dragon Age 2), but this is probably my most anticipated game ever. I absolutely loved the first 2 (more so ME2), particularly for all the dialogue, and ability to build friendships/relationships. It made fighting along side these characters a lot more fun... they sort of became old friends by the end of the game. I guess it's a good game for SA type people. We can live a fantasy life for a couple of weeks. I got quite fond of Jack, and ended up getting with her... it was kind of depressing when the game was over, as if I'd parted ways with a real partner.
> 
> It's pathetic, but I'm looking forward to reuniting with her again, and all my old buddies to finish the story... again, if Bioware haven't ****ed it up.


It's not pathetic at all. I think one of the reasons Bioware games are so popular is because of the friendship/relationship system. It really gives players, even those without SA, something to care about rather than just blowing things up (though that's always fun too ).

I think Jack in particular is a really good, well developed romance option for male Shepard, because of all the crap she's been through in her life.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Manatee said:


> I think Jack in particular is a really good, well developed romance option for male Shepard, because of all the crap she's been through in her life.


Yeah, I guess that's where the SA/depression played a role. I had empathy for her troubled life. I thought she had a really pretty face too, despite all the tatts/shaved head - but that was kind of hot too!

I've heard she's one of the least rewarding partners to have chosen though in ME2 (in regards to bonuses it brings you in ME3). Miranda apparently gives you a lot of perks, but I thought she was a manipulating, close-minded b****.


----------



## Lloyd (Nov 16, 2011)

Hells yeah! We gotta save dat galaxy from da reapers! Lol


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

CeilingStarer said:


> I've lost a lot of faith in Bioware (Dragon Age 2), but this is probably my most anticipated game ever. I absolutely loved the first 2 (more so ME2), particularly for all the dialogue, and ability to build friendships/relationships. It made fighting along side these characters a lot more fun... they sort of became old friends by the end of the game. I guess it's a good game for SA type people. We can live a fantasy life for a couple of weeks. I got quite fond of Jack, and ended up getting with her... it was kind of depressing when the game was over, as if I'd parted ways with a real partner.
> 
> It's pathetic, but I'm looking forward to reuniting with her again, and all my old buddies to finish the story... again, if Bioware haven't ****ed it up.


I found Jack sort of creepy and kinda mean, but then again i didn't try to romance her . My favourite romance was Tali's, she's definately the best! Actually Liara's was good too.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Still trying to finish this game up before ME3 comes out, I'm playing ME2 on 360 yet I plan on buying ME3 on PS3.....I don't really give a damn about perks and junk.

I had sex with Jack and now the ____ won't even speak to me.

shoulda went with Miranda, but theres still hope for me and Tali


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Knowbody said:


> Still trying to finish this game up before ME3 comes out, I'm playing ME2 on 360 yet I plan on buying ME3 on PS3.....I don't really give a damn about perks and junk.
> 
> I had sex with Jack and now the ____ won't even speak to me.
> 
> shoulda went with Miranda, but theres still hope for me and Tali


You'd be better off buying it on 360, so that you can continue on your unique story. All the choices you've made will reflect in what happens during ME3. For me that's kind of cool anyway.

Jack was a total ***** to me at first, but because I gave her the time of day, she started opening up. Yeah, if you have sex with her early on, she writes you off as one of the many guys who have just used/abused her apparently.

Talia is probably the most genuine/nice girl, but I just couldn't go for some alien species wearing a mask. It'd be interesting to see what she actually looks like.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 20, 2012)

CeilingStarer said:


> I've heard she's one of the least rewarding partners to have chosen though in ME2 (in regards to bonuses it brings you in ME3). Miranda apparently gives you a lot of perks, but *I thought she was a manipulating, close-minded b****.*


Agreed. :yes


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

anyone having problems with the ps3 demo? like choppy cuscene animations and in game frame drops? or is it just me?


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

This photo makes me laugh


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

CeilingStarer said:


> You'd be better off buying it on 360, so that you can continue on your unique story. All the choices you've made will reflect in what happens during ME3. For me that's kind of cool anyway.
> 
> Jack was a total ***** to me at first, but because I gave her the time of day, she started opening up. Yeah, if you have sex with her early on, she writes you off as one of the many guys who have just used/abused her apparently.
> 
> Talia is probably the most genuine/nice girl, but I just couldn't go for some alien species wearing a mask. It'd be interesting to see what she actually looks like.


If I can remember correctly Jack came on to me first, there was nothing I could do without looking gay 

Now I"m screwed....But yeah, I like the idea of not having my previous choices affect me in the new game. Starting off with a clean slate makes me feel a bit more free _(this probably doesn't make sense but I have a problem with constraints and baggage),_ so PS3 is still my choice for ME3


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> If I can remember correctly Jack came on to me first, there was nothing I could do without looking gay
> 
> Now I"m screwed....But yeah, I like the idea of not having my previous choices affect me in the new game. Starting off with a clean slate makes me feel a bit more free _(this probably doesn't make sense but I have a problem with constraints and baggage),_ so PS3 is still my choice for ME3


You don't have to upload your saves from ME2 to ME3 if you don't want to, you can just start off from a new Shepard in ME3. Well that's how it works on the PC, don't know about consoles. (Though, I think it makes critical choices for you automatically if you start off new)


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

love the way cerburus network is trickling in news that something isn't quite right- mass batarian exodus, ann comm buoys out etc


----------



## DiamondSky (Jan 17, 2012)

YES! It looks great! It's hard to believe, but I'm finally tired of playing Skyrim, so it will be good to have another gaming distraction. (Man, I'm a geek! :lol )


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Its out! Has anyone bought it yet? I have to wait a couple days.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Hell yeah, I hope i'll get it one day prior to release like I did Skyrim... Lucky people in the US, it's already released there I hear. Doesn't much matter, i'm still completing my latest ME2 run.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

It looks interesting, but I've never played any of the others. Should I check those out first?


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

scooby said:


> It looks interesting, but I've never played any of the others. Should I check those out first?


Definately you'll understand the storymore and know about the characters.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Tali is mine, damn it!!!


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Mass Effect 1 was one of my favorite games of all time, but when EA took over and they decided gameplay was more important than story for ME2, I went from super fan to having zero interest. I would still rather play the first game despite all the new gameplay improvements. So damn disappointing.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Jack looks better now, lol


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

rymo said:


> Mass Effect 1 was one of my favorite games of all time, but when EA took over and they decided gameplay was more important than story for ME2, I went from super fan to having zero interest. I would still rather play the first game despite all the new gameplay improvements. So damn disappointing.


Well, gameplay is more important, it's a game not a movie. I like a game to have a good story, but if it feels like I'm watching an interactive movie with mediocre gameplay segments, I have no interest.

I can't speak for the Mass Effect series though as I haven't played it.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

tbh no, I find the combat extremely linear.
I like a world that I can explore.


----------



## CloudBurn (Sep 29, 2011)

So I ended up not being able to pre-order the N7 Edition.Yet being the nerd that I am I bought it on eBay for 120 dollars rather than settling for the regular version.In my opinion it was worth it and I'm soo excited because it should be arriving tomorrow!!!

Mmmm Garrus Vakarian! Hes my secret boyfriend... :cuddle


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I kinda wanna play this, but I haven't played any of the mass effect games. Should I play the first two before the third? Or does it really matter?


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

The ending is just *Spoilers* So horrendously bad, It will leave a bitter taste in your mouth *End spoiler*


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Brad5 said:


> I kinda wanna play this, but I haven't played any of the mass effect games. Should I play the first two before the third? Or does it really matter?


It's alot better if you play the first, the second... not so much.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Is it as bad as everyone's making it out to be? Or are people just butthurt/disappointed that it wasn't what it was hyped up to be? I was thinking about getting it after I finish playing a pretty niche game that I prioritized over something as big as this, but now I'm not so sure...


----------



## DrakeN (Nov 2, 2011)

The ending really was terrible, it's like Bioware ran out of time and asked one of the interns to write it for them. The rest of the game was good, spoiled by the ending...


----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm playing through the game right now. I _really_ like the combat, but I really wish Bioware had done things differently with the story.

First, it seems like they really trimmed down dialogue. There's rarely more than two conversation options on the dialogue wheel, and talking with squadmates on the Normandy is a rare thing now. I think I've talked with James maybe... twice, and I'm 18 hours into the game. And that's not for lack of trying. After every mission I make an exhausting tour through the Normandy to make sure I'm not missing dialogue.

Second, I would've really liked to see some of ME2's squadmates come back. I mean, ME2 had the best character development around, but so far I haven't really interacted much with these characters. They all get their little sidemission, but I would've liked to see Bioware buckle down and actually create some divergent storylines where you get some of your old characters back if they survived ME2, and if they didn't you get someone else. That's a tall order, but when you're creating a game like ME3, the ending to one of the greatest trilogies around right now, you gotta be ambitious in scope. Bear in mind, I'm only 18 hours in, so if there's a part later in the game where this is changed, then I haven't gotten there yet.

And that brings me to the third thing, the ending. I've heard terrifying things about it. I don't know much about what happens, but the bits and pieces I've caught sound.... really, really bad. I'm really concerned that Bioware dropped the ball here.

/rant


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

I was really, really messed up by the ending. Until I came up with my own theory.
*SPOILER ALERT - SPOILER ALERT - SPOILER ALERT*
*Highlight to view.*
At the end of the game, after being nearly hit by the Reaper laser, Shepard wakes up near the beam of light. Husks and a Marauder attack. Interesting fact 1: Shepard has unlimited shots, and doesn't have to swap thermal clips in this part. So, Shepard goes up into the Citadel, and encounters the Illusive Man and Anderson. Interesting fact 2: It is unknown how they get here. Anyways, Shepard is forced to shoot Anderson by the Illusive Man, while a black border surrounds the screen. The Illusive Man thinks he can control the Reapers, but Paragon Shepard says that you cannot control the Reapers, that they control you. So, Shepard goes on, and encounters the Catalyst, in the form of the boy killed on Earth. The Catalyst gives him three choices. Wiping out all synthetic life, controlling the Reapers, or Synthesis. Interesting fact 3: The Catalyst makes controlling the Reapers and Synthesis seem like the best options.

Now, let's examine these endings... In Control and Synthesis, the Reapers survive, Shepard does not. In Destroy, the Reapers are done away with, but Shepard MIGHT survive. Why? I believe I have an answer. 

Shepard is indoctrinated, and the ending of ME3 is a hallucination. 

Let's look over this even more. Shepard is nearly hit by the beam of a Reaper. Yet, the Shepard Survives scene shows Shepard waking up in a field of rubble. But that's not definitive. The black border surrounding the screen when Shepard confronts the Illusive Man? Is this a sign of Reaper indoctrination? Possible. But not undeniable. The Catalyst is what it comes down to. The two endings where the Reapers survive, the ones made to seem more positive. They're the ones where Shepard always dies. Why? Because, the Reapers aren't destroyed. Everyone still dies. But, when you decide to destroy the Reapers, and if you have a high enough military strength, Shepard survives. Are they providing Shepard enough time to break free of the indoctrination? Is Shepard himself breaking free when he defies the Reaper intelligence, the Catalyst? 

All just a theory, though.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Mass Effect 3 is not as good as ME2.

Pros:
Lots of pre-rendered scenes
Plenty of action
Lots of weapons

Cons:
Enemy AI weak
Combat is ridiculously easy on insanity
More frustrating than challenging
No upgrades for the Normandy
The Normandy doesn't get attacked or used in combat
Worst of all I just think the "can't win by conventional means" war/plot is bad


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree with ME2 being way better. And yes, the endings were awful. At least the journey was_ kind of_ good.


----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm just kinda devastated by the endings. 

I'm a relatively restrained guy. I don't do crazy stuff, I've never been drunk, done drugs, partied hard, or anything of that nature. So, I guess my life to some degree is boring. 

The way I cope with that is by sinking really deeply into stories. I don't as much read books as I experience them. Mass Effect was that way for me. I lived the series to some degrees. I remember when I finished playing Mass Effect 2. I loved it so much, but I was devastated by the fact that it would be so long until another one came out. I walked around with a big hole in my chest for a week after the game ended. I was experiencing a life so much more interesting than my own, and I didn't want it to end. 

This all sounds pathetic, but whatever. It's an SA forum, no better place to talk about it.

Now this game has come along, and I'm hit with two massive sledgehammers. One, I know that this is the end of this series, that there won't be another Shepard game. This series was kinda like my Star Wars, I was 13 when it started and I really grew up with the games. And now it's over. 

Then, the second sledgehammer. The endings are horrible, just horrible. No fulfillment, no catharsis, no conclusion. Nothing good comes out of the ending. It's so bad, that 40 THOUSAND people (90% of those polled) say they hate it. 

It sounds incredibly stupid, but it's true. The past couple days have been... really rough on me. I'm losing something that I truly loved, and I'm losing it in the worst way possible. 

Ugh. 

/sadrant


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I still haven't bothered to finish it, I'm delaying it as long as possible! :'(


----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> I still haven't bothered to finish it, I'm delaying it as long as possible! :'(


Haha, I'm the same way, I still haven't beaten the game with my character yet! I'm fast losing all my motivation to play it. Any replay value the series had is gone until the endings are changed, that's for sure. What's the point in building up a character through all three games if you know the ending just throws all your work out the window?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Snail Shells said:


> Haha, I'm the same way, I still haven't beaten the game with my character yet! I'm fast losing all my motivation to play it. Any replay value the series had is gone until the endings are changed, that's for sure. What's the point in building up a character through all three games if you know the ending just throws all your work out the window?


): Have you bothered to play the multiplayer portion yet?


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I just finished the game!

*SPOILERS*

That ending was just.....just terrible. What the **** was Bioware thinking? There were too many things that were wrong with it, like The 3 choices pretty much ended up with the same conclusion and no epilogue as to what happened to the characters on the normandy or the races we helped along our epic journey. Also if the mass relays blow up woudn't that mean any planets within the solar system are screwed? So stopping the reapers literally means nothing because you blew up all those damn relays and killled the whole damn galaxy!!!! I'm so pissed off because of this, this ruined my day !


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Snail Shells said:


> Haha, I'm the same way, I still haven't beaten the game with my character yet! I'm fast losing all my motivation to play it. Any replay value the series had is gone until the endings are changed, that's for sure. What's the point in building up a character through all three games if you know the ending just throws all your work out the window?


I know eh, I've played through the first 2 games like a zillion times and now i have no motivation to ever replay them again because it ends on such a sour note no matter what you've chosed to do throughout the games.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Snail Shells said:


> I don't as much read books as I experience them. Mass Effect was that way for me. I lived the series to some degrees. I remember when I finished playing Mass Effect 2. I loved it so much, but I was devastated by the fact that it would be so long until another one came out. I walked around with a big hole in my chest for a week after the game ended.


Yeah I'm the same with books/anime/manga/TV series. You might be able to find something else to get into.

there's a thread with books here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/what-are-you-reading-pt-2-a-19774/


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Soo now that it's out. 
Does the game still focuses heavily on the cutscenes every 10 minutes/"Ask 6-7 questions" for everything damn thing you do thingy?

If so i guess i'll buy something else and wait for Bioshock infinity...


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

It's funny as hell when Reapers appear. That loud-*** inception music starts playing. DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> ): Have you bothered to play the multiplayer portion yet?


Multiplayer's not bad, but it has the potential to get boring after a while if it's not spiced up. However, it's surprisingly well rounded.

@Sourdog, yeah, I dunno what I'm going to do. I guess I'll just struggle through the game and wait until they release a new ending. Fingers crossed.

Positive news though. Bioware Social Network is pretty much staging an Internet-wide revolt over the endings. *50,000 people* have voted on a poll on BSN, and 48000 of them hate the endings. We're in good company.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

multiple early disc swaps, disc constantly spun up even on hd install and a horrible horrible journal/mission tracking system.. wtf happened?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Just finished it last night. The ending was indeed frustrating to say the least. I loved 99% of the series. Not bad I suppose.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

upndownboi said:


> multiple early disc swaps, disc constantly spun up even on hd install and a horrible horrible journal/mission tracking system.. wtf happened?


 my copy has only one blu ray disc


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Well s**t, I'm pleasantly surprised! I was expecting to read a bunch of positive messages from Bioware apologists @ SAS, even though the majority of the ME playing internet has (rightly) lost it's mind.

The last 15 minutes killed all the epicness that proceded it and I honestly thought right before the end game that Bioware had redeemed itself for the abomination that was Dragon Age 2 but godamn it if they didn't screw the pooch at the end.

A few very clever players over at the Bioware forums have come up with an Indoctrination theory, that if correct MIGHT pull the series back from the brink of disaster but there's too many mixed messages coming from Bioware to know how this will eventually play out. Having to purchase DLC for the REAL ending would be seriously f**ked up though.....

SPOILER ALERT!!!! Only watch the vid below if you've finished the game, it explains the Indoctrination theory.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Eh, just finished ME2 a few nights ago, and just started ME3. I'm enjoying it so far, I probably won't end this game until this time next year though. I don't understand how u guys can finish a 20 plus hour game in one or two sittings, with games like this I can only play it in small doses a few times a week or less.


----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

Knowbody said:


> Eh, just finished ME2 a few nights ago, and just started ME3. I'm enjoying it so far, I probably won't end this game until this time next year though. I don't understand how u guys can finish a 20 plus hour game in one or two sittings, with games like this I can only play it in small doses a few times a week or less.


Back in my youth, my dad, brother, and I would alternate 12-hour marathon sessions on Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion over spring break. I would literally get up, eat breakfast while watching someone else play Oblivion, play Oblivion, eat more food, watch a movie of some kind, then go back to bed and repeat the cycle.

That was a kick-*** spring break.

Anyway, also thought I'd update you guys on the situation with the ending. There's a full-fledged revolt going on over on Bioware Social Network. Bioware/EA is so far hunkering down and trying to weather out the storm, but there have been positive signs that people are getting through to them.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Spoiler blah blah blah...

I liked the endings, surprisingly. I'd have been really disappointed if it was just your typical save the world and a hero homecoming kind of ending. The only thing I didn't like about the endings was they all had the same animation. That was weak.

And I'm no Bioware apologist, considering that I dropped, out of sheer disgust, the steaming pile of **** that was Dragon Age 2 within a couple of hours.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

@ Knowbody

I clocked in around 40 hours on my playthrough and it took about 5 sittings, the last of which I just ploughed through a 10 hour sitting all bug eyed 'cause I knew how close I was to the end game.

Some could do it in 2 though, no doubt.

@ heroin

I started hearing all the end game rage a few days before I finished and when I was done, I thought the ending was alright at first too but the more I thought about it later, the more half a**ed and nonsensical it actually was dawned on me.

The whole "We created synthetics to destroy organics because organics will create synthetics which will in turn destroy organics" just comes off f**king retarded. 

I knew the ending wasn't gonna be all rainbows and puppies but (to most ME players it seems) it just ended with a rushed explanation and a whimper, then Shep breathes again which kinda suggested it was EA's/Bioware's way of saying "Just kidding! Wanna see what really happens? BUY THE DLC ONLY $20!" 

But news coming from Bioware after the mass call of BS on the endings looks like we'll be getting a more thorough ending DLC whether it was planned or not. The only question is......will Bioware have the cheek to demand payment for it?


----------



## isurfallday (Nov 7, 2011)

the ending was pretty lame.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Finished it last night. The entire series was great (save for the ME1 parts where you drive around in the Mako), right up 'till the last 10 minutes... Chose the "destroy" option myself, and this is supposed to be the "best" ending? Wtf. There are too many things that can't be logically explained.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

currently burning through it !


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

************Spoiler Alert*************

All the camera angles that focus on Miranda's *** are still there

^_^


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> ************Spoiler Alert*************
> 
> All the camera angles that focus on Miranda's *** are still there
> 
> ^_^












Don't forget about Edi's camel toe when she's wearing the lighter coloured suit!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

ohhh god lmfao ^


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Lmao, I've only used EDI once with the silver/black suit or w/e the hell color it is and didn't notice, ha. ;D


----------

